# Help with PS3 choices



## ironglen

Hey, I haven't had a video game since the 1980's, and now that I've got a real a/v system, I'm enticed to pick up a PS3 to play with the Mrs. I may look locally for a used PS3 and was wondering if there are any models/versions I should look for (or look away from). Also, are there any 'goodies' (specific controllers,etc) that are really nice to have? Thanks


----------



## Dale Rasco

That depends on several things, you'll want to have two controllers and the second one is usually a seperate purchase. DualShock 3 is the controller you want to get. There is a motion unit called the "Move", but I am personally not a fan of any type of motion control. The main thing I would look for is the 320Gb hard drive and make sure you are getting two DualShock 3 controllers.


----------



## ironglen

Thanks Dale, I didn't know you were a 'gamer' :bigsmile:

What about replacing/adding a larger HD to a 120-160Gb console if I find one cheap?


----------



## Dale Rasco

Make sure that if you do you get a slim version. The older fatter models could not bitstream HD codecs for audio so if you were using it as a bluray player you had to let the PS3 decode.

I am a pretty avid gamer, I like all types of action, RPG and shooters mostly.


----------



## ironglen

Dale Rasco said:


> Make sure that if you do you get a slim version. The older fatter models could not bitstream HD codecs for audio so if you were using it as a bluray player you had to let the PS3 decode.
> 
> I am a pretty avid gamer, I like all types of action, RPG and shooters mostly.


I was wondering about the older PS3 models because I saw they can play PS2 games, but I think that the newer models have streaming capability, which I would probably be more inclined to use.

I'll probably be most interested in the same types of games, perhaps a sporting game or two. RPG will have to wait for a while- I'd become addicted for sure! :dumbcrazy:


----------



## Dale Rasco

I have a real addiction to action RPG's like Fallout 3, Oblivion, Fable, etc. Loved Borderlands, but definitely a Fallout freak overall. That's 250+ hours I'll never get back.


----------



## zerosteel

Well since you are a lil outdated it would be hard to recommend any games for you.
But as far as accessories go, everything that is hardware related on the ps3 has a 4-5 star rating. But then again, it all depends on what you like.

If you would like to check good games, you should go to gamespot website and go to the "top games" section of the ps3, i would give you the direct link but i cannot post links since i am a noob xD.

If you want to play like in group, Little Big Planet is pretty good. Good luck!


----------



## tazz3

say away from used ps3 consoles buy a new slim with the 160 gig hard drive or 250 gig hard drive.
i own 2 ps3s a launch 20 gig that i upgraded to a 160 gig and a launch slim that i put a 250 gig hard drive
but anyways the ps3 is a good choice they have online play for free and a blu-ray player


----------



## BadOrange

I've always played on my computer but now have an Apple so can't do that. I picked up the slim PS3 and have been enjoying it. Deux Ex is a fun game that I started playing. Pretty hard for me to get the aiming down. I die quite a bit but I'm getting better.


----------



## ironglen

Thanks for all the suggestions, but it looks like I'm going to start with PC-based games for now as I finally got my HTPC working! :bigsmile:

I don't even know what I need to play, a wireless keyboard and mouse? A joystick? Any game suggestions to start? I'm running a dual core 2.2 processor with 4GB ram, 1GB video card, and Win 7 OS (I might start a new thread for this).


----------



## JesseMiller

ironglen said:


> Hey, I haven't had a video game since the 1980's, and now that I've got a real a/v system, I'm enticed to pick up a PS3 to play with the Mrs. I may look locally for a used PS3 and was wondering if there are any models/versions I should look for (or look away from). Also, are there any 'goodies' (specific controllers,etc) that are really nice to have? Thanks





Dude, if you want your wife to play video games with you on your real A/V system, you should purchase the PS3. Get the extra controller, the PS3 Move set, and some games. Trust me on this. The trick is to make game time a family bonding time in the front room with your real A/V system. wives like this sort of thing. Make sure you get some family type games so multiple people can play and have fun. Then, get a few games that only you would play for those times when the wife is gone and you have the house to yourself. :devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## ironglen

The PS3 will have to wait: I spent all my money on A/V not realizing how great games could be! :doh:

I'll start with some PC games to see what we like, then when upgrading to the PS3 (or PS4) I can spend more and get better stuff.


----------



## adamon

I have to agree, the choice for the PS3 will ultimately depend on what you want to get and how much space you want for you to fill. I just have the ps3 slim 160gb version because I actually did not find any good use for a bigger HD so this suffices for me. To complete the gaming experience, the Dualshock3 option controller is the one to have. But there are variations that look really cool as well.


----------

